# 7 year old with 2 months (probably less by now...) to live



## bugs (30 Apr 2008)

Come on guys & girls, dig deep and divert some of that decadent spending on aquatic gear to a good cause - your tank will still be here in 2 months time, whereas this little girls days are numbered without help:

http://www.mayaperrinskippen.com/

Also, be shameless like me and spread the word!

Finally... My CO2 gear does not seem to be attracting much attention, nevertheless, if anyone's interested make a donation to the above and the CO2 gear is yours - completely FREE (I'll even pay for the postage!). First person who's made a donation to PM me gets the gear.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Apr 2008)

Just to say my wife has treated this girl on her oncology ward at the Great Ormond Street hospital.

Sam


----------

